# Can someone recommend me some Mexican cook books



## Von blewitt (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm looking to pick up a couple of Mexican cookbooks with Authentic recipes, if anyone has recommendations I'd appreciate it.

Cheers


----------



## Anton (Feb 17, 2015)

Can you read Spanish?

Based on your menu, I think you'll enjoy this one: Yucatan 

Altho, ingredients might be a challenge.

Rick Bayless books are actually fairly authentic and approachable, ingredients wise


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Antonio, your Instagram feed is one of the driving forces behind my curiosity.

No Spanish I'm afraid

I found an Australian website that carries quite a variety of Mexican ingredients, which is what got me thinking about recipes. It's more for home cooking on my days off that I'll be focusing on.

I'll check out those you recommended.


----------



## USC 2012 (Feb 17, 2015)

I can't add much more to what Anton said, but I've never had authentic mexican from any cook book. You will get adapted versions for everything. The best way to eat authentic mexican is visit mexico... Oh and it can be a touris trap area, that food isn't good either. 

If you are looking for anything in particular, let me know and I'll ask my family for a recipe


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 18, 2015)

Rick Bayless has never steered me wrong.


----------



## mikemac (Feb 18, 2015)

add Diana Kennedy



EdipisReks said:


> Rick Bayless has never steered me wrong.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 18, 2015)

If you are looking at authentic cooking, Diana Kennedy all the way.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 18, 2015)

I'd never heard of Diana Kenney before, but I'm scared of her now.


http://munchies.vice.com/articles/youre-eating-fake-tortillas-and-diana-kennedy-is-pissed-about-it


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 18, 2015)

You guys are a horrible influence, I just bought a couple of the Kennedy cookbooks:biggrin:. They were so cheap used on Amazon I couldn't resist.


----------



## hypnos (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone familiar with Mexico: The Beautiful Cookbook?


----------



## daveb (Feb 18, 2015)

A food group I belong to did a Mexican Pot Luck recently. I tried to steer people towards recipes from the movie "Like Water for Chocolate" (Great chic flick). Found a blog then a website then more, discussing and showcasing Mexican local dishes. Like what I read about Kennedy but I would go surfing again for dishes.


----------



## Anton (Feb 18, 2015)

daveb said:


> A food group I belong to did a Mexican Pot Luck recently. I tried to steer people towards recipes from the movie "Like Water for Chocolate" (Great chic flick btw). Found a blog then a website then more, discussing and showcasing Mexican local dishes. Like what I read about Kennedy but I would go surfing again for dishes.



There's actually a book off which the movie was based off. definitely authentic recipes but there are some writing/sequence flaws on these which would lead to poor results. there are plenty of better choices.


----------



## daveb (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Anton. I don't know the book but it sounds like a good example of how blog and web sites can be more useful than cookbooks. "Flaws" in a web recipe will be pointed out and can be corrected real time. Most of my cookbooks have pen and ink changes I've made during use but there is no effective way to disseminate them to other readers. There is some risk of course that anyone can do a blog and put up recipes for frito pies if they like. 

All that aside if Huw is making it, I'm looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 19, 2015)

yep, i'll go with Kennedy also. she is a badass.


----------



## Reede (Feb 19, 2015)

hypnos said:


> Anyone familiar with Mexico: The Beautiful Cookbook?



My sister has it, and i've eaten several dishes from it(don't remember what, at the moment), but remember being very impressed.


----------



## mhlee (Feb 19, 2015)

Reede said:


> My sister has it, and i've eaten several dishes from it(don't remember what, at the moment), but remember being very impressed.



That series of cookbooks is more photo oriented than recipe oriented, in my experience, as I have at least 2 of those books, if not more. But, I haven't looked at them in at least a decade as I packed them up.

I'm definitely more inclined to go with Bayless or Kennedy as well. I've used a number of Bayless's recipes. Most of them worked well.


----------



## Oaken (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd say Kennedy as well. She is great.
One of the best pieces of cooking advice I ever heard came from her - use the right onion. 
A white for Mexican, yellow for French onion soup, etc.
I cringe when I have viewed Booby Flay grab a purple.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 26, 2015)

Oaken said:


> I'd say Kennedy as well. She is great.
> One of the best pieces of cooking advice I ever heard came from her - use the right onion.
> A white for Mexican, yellow for French onion soup, etc.
> I cringe when I have viewed Booby Flay grab a purple.



So true! Great advise.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Feb 27, 2015)

Just received Mexico The Cookbook by Margarita Carrillo Arronte for Xmas. It looks to be the bee's knees.

And I've gotten a million ideas and recipes from Patricia Quintana's Cuisine of the Water Gods, which is a pretty cool look at regional seafood (etc.) cooking.


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 10, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> Thanks Antonio, your Instagram feed is one of the driving forces behind my curiosity.
> 
> No Spanish I'm afraid
> 
> ...



Huw, Any chance of you sharing that website?


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 10, 2015)

http://www.fireworksfoods.com.au/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=11&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53&vmcchk=1&Itemid=53

I haven't ordered from them yet though


----------



## Asteger (Mar 10, 2015)

Anton said:


> Can you read Spanish? Based on your menu, I think you'll enjoy this one: Yucatan



I'm happy to get a Spanish one, thanks, and so did a search for this one. However, I'm not sure which you meant. There's a couple including 'Yucatan' such as a short one by Alfonso de María y Campos (full: 'La cocina familiar en el estado de Yucatán') and another, but neither seem like they'd be your recommendation. Do you mean 'Yucatán: Recipes from a Culinary Expedition' by Sterling? That's my guess, but it's in English not Spanish.


----------

